# Good News!



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

I have been having a tough couple of weeks while first I decided to spend the money [no insurance] on an MRI and then waiting to have it and then waiting for results.

But it is good news! No brain tumor!

I feel better.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Nancy, that's wonderful!!!!
I had no idea this was weighing on your mind all this time; how awful it must have been for you. So glad you're well!:bounce:


----------



## mezzaluna (Aug 29, 2000)

My heavens! I had no idea you were going through such anxiety. But I'm thoroughly relieved and happy for you! Break out the bubbly and kick up your heels!!! :bounce:


----------



## isa (Apr 4, 2000)

That is such good news Nancy. I know what you went through. Never easy to wait for medical test results. Now you can have peace of mind, just in time for the holidays.


----------



## cape chef (Jul 31, 2000)

:bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: :bounce: 
For Joy!!!!!
cc


----------



## jim berman (Oct 28, 1999)

What a wonderful early Christmas present! Good for you!


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

Thanks for your good thoughts, guys. It is a big relief to me.

I appreciate your support!


----------



## chrose (Nov 20, 2000)

Anneke, Anneke did you say that on purpose? Quite the little punster aren't we? I'm funnin' ya I know you didn't mean it that way.
Nancya I am very happy for you. I know what it's like to have a health question going on. Congratulations here's to a long and healthy life!


----------



## shroomgirl (Aug 11, 2000)

Oh Nancy, what a relief! 'Congrats.....what a scary time for you.


----------



## anneke (Jan 5, 2001)

Good heavens Chrose!!! Noooooo I didn't mean it that way!!!!!!























(sorry Nancy, I REALLY meant no disrespect...)


----------



## athenaeus (Jul 24, 2001)

In every good news occasion I bake a baklava 

:bounce:


----------



## rachel (Oct 27, 2001)

Nancya, I imagine Athenaeus bakes baklava on every bad news occasion too! Any excuse


----------



## kimmie (Mar 13, 2001)

What a terrible experience, but I'm glad you're doing fine, Nancya.


----------



## nicko (Oct 5, 2001)

Nancya,

So glad to hear you are doing well.


----------



## nancya (Apr 30, 2001)

So, when is this baklava arriving on my doorstep? Is Bond bringing it?

:roll: Anneke...how funny! I didn't even catch it!

Thanks again to all. A time of anxiety is over! Wahooo!


----------



## kokopuffs (Aug 4, 2000)

Nancya, what seems to be the problem that prompted the MRI. You may email me personally.

-T


----------



## coolj (Dec 12, 2000)

Glad to hear that you are doing well Nancy.


----------



## glutz (Mar 13, 2001)

Pleased to hear you're OK
with the good news, 
hallelujah

:talk:  :smiles: 
sai ram


----------



## momoreg (Mar 4, 2000)

What a scary time it must have been. Well, that's great news.


----------



## snakelady1 (Mar 7, 2001)

What a relief this must be..... enjoy your holidays in peace:bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:  :bounce:


----------

